# flooded corn= no ducks



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

got drawn first for the afternoon hunt yesterday. was only goin to hunt if i got the corn. well we got the corn hunted the last 2 hours, an shot one duck. couldnt believe that we didnt see many ducks. but of course they were dumping there 10 mins after shooting hours. :yikes:


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

we lost some birds last week. It was slow goings this weekend for sure. Birds that are here are wise, hoping soon for a push of birds.


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

i hear ya on that. i hunted the vermet friday an satuday afternoon shot some ducks. but wheni went back sunday mornin nothin. need new birds forsure. it also doesnt help when u got the guys busting at birds 60 yards up. but you cant do much bout that


----------



## Grayphase (May 11, 2010)

Going to freeze up down here by weekend so if birds are coming better hurry up.


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

still got big water to hunt. just like to take the big boat with the blind an big heaters. somethin easy for thanksgiving


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Hunted the corn 2.5 weeks ago...it was dead, shot one. They have had stale birds down there all season. Birds should be on there way.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Got news for ya' boys....big ducks are all gone by by...


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

BFG said:


> Got news for ya' boys....big ducks are all gone by by...


Depends on where you are at. We haven't seen them on our side yet. That is a fact. Porn to come first week of december....


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

wind+overcast..usually=birds
wind+Blizzards=birds
Sunny+refuge= they are tanning


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Ieatantlers said:


> Depends on where you are at. We haven't seen them on our side yet. That is a fact. Porn to come first week of december....


Its gonna be a last minute cluster F again! Last year they showed up the saturday before close here in the SW....hopefully this year they will give us at least a week to get at em!


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

Ieatantlers said:


> Depends on where you are at. We haven't seen them on our side yet. That is a fact. Porn to come first week of december....


hopefully before then.. i'll be in your area thursday!


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

BFG said:


> Got news for ya' boys....big ducks are all gone by by...


Ill believe that when I don't see anymore black ducks around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

i wanna hunt the draw wednesday mornin at mouille but all my buddys are tied up so if anyone wants to meet me there send me a pm before 11pm tonight


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

FullBody said:


> Its gonna be a last minute cluster F again! Last year they showed up the saturday before close here in the SW....hopefully this year they will give us at least a week to get at em!


Sure is. I keep pushing back my vacation time cause I'm not gonna use it now with this weather. The crappy thing is, my wife goes to Las Vegas for a work conference from Dec. 1st through the 3rd- so I'm stuck with babysitting duties during the last week of season- prime time!!!:help:


----------



## VETRCR (Jun 3, 2008)

I got the AM draw and hunted the same zone with the same result. There wasnt anything happening Sunday. I was told 2 ducks total for the 13 zones


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

vetrcr said:


> i got the am draw and hunted the same zone with the same result. There wasnt anything happening sunday. I was told 2 ducks total for the 13 zones


are u huntin the draw tomorrow


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

peters said:


> got drawn first for the afternoon hunt yesterday. was only goin to hunt if i got the corn. well we got the corn hunted the last 2 hours, an shot one duck. couldnt believe that we didnt see many ducks. but of course they were dumping there 10 mins after shooting hours. :yikes:


You were first in the draw, but waited until around 3pm to hunt? Just my two cents...when you have a good pick, you may wanna be out there set up right at 1pm. Reason I say that is we often have our best shooting on afternoon draws between 1pm and 3-3:30. Why? Because we're out there ready and waiting when other parties come out. Seems like the later you get into the season, the pm hunts at managed areas die off about the last 1-2 hours. At least that's been my experience. Now if you're drawn last, and your pick really blows, then maybe not.


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

just ducky said:


> You were first in the draw, but waited until around 3pm to hunt? Just my two cents...when you have a good pick, you may wanna be out there set up right at 1pm. Reason I say that is we often have our best shooting on afternoon draws between 1pm and 3-3:30. Why? Because we're out there ready and waiting when other parties come out. Seems like the later you get into the season, the pm hunts at managed areas die off about the last 1-2 hours. At least that's been my experience. Now if you're drawn last, and your pick really blows, then maybe not.


everyone was already out of the marsh from the am hunt even before the afternoon draw.


----------



## VETRCR (Jun 3, 2008)

Would like to hunt, but work gets in the way


----------

